
Ask HN: Distributed content ranking learning resources? - cryptarch
I want to get my hands dirty with distributed systems, and my main interest lies in building distributed alternatives to authority- and identity-based voting systems for content, to make it possible to have distributed open-data projects. I want content curation without centralized authority.<p>I&#x27;m looking for a way to curate content with the following properties:<p>* Decentralized ranking<p>* No centralized identity provider<p>* Resistant to vote manipulation<p>* Optional manual training for better filtering&#x2F;ranking<p>* Optional (partial) trust for 3rd parties that have aggregated manual training data (like Adblock filter lists) or explicit rules<p>I would want to use this to build alternatives to forum software like Reddit, and also to make open data projects containing i.e. cooking recipes or media metadata easier to decentralize.<p>I&#x27;m thinking some kind of web-of-trust implementation paired with content&#x2F;behaviour analysis to segregate human users from bots (ideally to the point where bots would have to post actually &quot;good&quot; content to compete), but I&#x27;m completely stumped as to where to even start researching.<p>I have seen Aether, a decentralized Reddit alternative, but it&#x27;s seems to be inactive until the next release.<p>What techniques and&#x2F;or papers would you recommend I start with? Do you know any good book or tutorials on this topic?<p>Edit: wording, made title clearer
======
brudgers
In terms of techniques, I would suggest writing some spike code to flesh out
ideas.

Good luck.

